# Corner Bead - Metal vs PVC



## gdoucette (May 27, 2010)

I had never heard of PVC corner bead, but just saw it on the HD website. Anybody know if it's any good? Pros? Cons?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I only use it for arches... the kind that is slit every inch or two. For the rest, I want good, hard metal.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Your best option is the "mud on" metal reinforce paper bead. It bonds to the drywall the entire length of the bead and has way less chance of "popping" down the road and more resistant to bending if bumped. It's all I use any more. Hd and Lowes sell it by the stick. Metal would be my second choice. Used the plastic arch bead once that was supplied by the customer. Didn't like it. Strait-Flex makes a mud-on arch bead that's much better in my opinion. Metal would be my second choice....


----------

